# Watching any good series?



## caseyjshu (May 29, 2018)

Looking forward to Season 3 of Animal Kingdom on TNT. Anticipating the final episode of the Americans on FX. Enjoyed the reboot of Lost in Space on Netflix. Looking to watch the new Kevin Costner series on Paramount starting in June called Yellowstone.


----------



## Don M. (May 29, 2018)

The first show of season 2 of "Six" aired on the History Channel last night.  This series is about actions involving Seal Team Six.  This show is quite violent, and not for everyone, but season one, last year, was outstanding, IMO.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)

I don't get cable anymore. I only watch Amazon, news and YouTube.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm enjoying watching Downton Abbey (yet again) on Amazon.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm all caught up with my favorites..."The Crown" "Call the Midwife" ""Grace and Frankie". I did pay for the last season of Midwife on Amazon prime because it's not on Netflix yet...  a real tear jerker episode in there. 

I'm also almost done with "Shameless". Watched 7 seasons on Netflix but paid for Season 8 on Amazon Prime.  Not one I'd recommend if you're a PG 13 type of person....I even fast forward a couple times.  Also, loved OITNB but that's not for everyone either.

Also liked "Black Mirror" a lot.

I tried watching "lost in Space but after one or two episodes I really didn't like it.  May give it another try.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2018)

I just quit Netflix end of last month. But I did love "The Crown" and liked "Grace and Frankie" at first but got sick of it.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I just quit Netflix end of last month. But I did love "The Crown" and liked "Grace and Frankie" at first but got sick of it.



Some seasons and episodes are better than others in all of the Series....the last season of "Orange is the New Black" was in my opinion terrible.

They dragged out a 3 day prison riot for the entire season...quite a few episodes, at least 10 if I remember right.

Hoping the new season is better, if not I'm done with it.

This was one I couldn't get into for a very long time.  Still can't get into "The Walking Dead".

"The Crown" will have different actors playing The Queen and Prince Phillip, I liked the ones they had and hope the change won't bother me.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Some seasons and episodes are better than others in all of the Series....the last season of "Orange is the New Black" was in my opinion terrible.
> 
> They dragged out a 3 day prison riot for the entire season...quite a few episodes, at least 10 if I remember right.
> 
> ...



Oh I hope "The Crowns" new actors will be ok. Frankly, the present Philip looked like a wax robot!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2018)

Just finished Midsomer Murders, all nineteen seasons. I love British crime shows. Enjoyed seeing the beautiful countryside, and the old houses.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 3, 2018)

Watched the Finale of Timeless a few weeks ago. Interesting and look forward to next season of it. Wife was never that interested in History, but since this show goes back in History, she really likes it.

When we had Netflix, we got really interested in Longmire and watched each episode last year. It was back on for one more season, but haven't got Netflix to watch it. Also watched Grace and Frankie, but seemed like it was getting too stupid. What I read was they were going into business in selling adult toys. That's when we decided, "nope".


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Right now, I just finished season 2 of Bosch on Amazon.  There are 4 seasons. My husband got me interested.  Bosch is a Los Angeles Police detective who, well, sometimes creates his own rules.  Pretty good. Writing and acting all good.*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2018)

We ditched Netflix back in November and don't miss it.  We'll use one of our kids' subscriptions (when they're vacationing) to catch up on Orange is the New Black, The Crown, and the third season of Bloodline.  Amazon Prime has some good series and plenty of movies.  I can also check series DVDs out of our public library.  There's so more available to watch than I will ever have time or interest for.    

Although a fan of nearly all the separate works of Lily Tomlin, Jane Fonda, Sam Waterston, and Martin Sheen, I find "Grace & Frankie" disappointing and tedious.   

When watching English speaking (but non North American) movies or tv shows I have to turn on the captions or I miss too much of the dialogue.  Anybody else in the same boat?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 3, 2018)

StarSong I have the same problem with the English speaking shows. What doesn't help is that I have a hearing problem on top of it. Thank goodness for captions.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

Ruth, you do know that these flat screen TVs these days have very poor sound quality...right?

So maybe it's not your hearing?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 2, 2018)

I watched 3 series over the summer that hit a chord with me. All three are rather dark in nature though. 

The Sinner-Although Jessica Biel was the main star in the first season, it's really about Bill Pullman's character. He plays a troubled detective trying to figure out the motives of a murder. Season 1 is on Netflix and Season 2 is currently airing on USA Network. 

Sharp Objects-Southern Gothic thriller based on the book by Gillian Flynn. There are some plot holes but the production is very well done and Amy Adams along with Patricia Clarkson are outstanding. The final episode aired last week and I'm still freaked out by the ending. HBO

Succession- I found this the most entertaining of the three shows. It's about a very powerful and rich media mogul and his three kids who fight and manipulate each other to take over the business once their father is no longer able to run the media empire he created. Think of it as a Dallas type of show set in the current times. HBO

Season 2 of Ozark just started on Netflix and I'm looking forward to dive into that soon.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I don't get cable anymore. I only watch Amazon, news and YouTube.



Can you not get off the air television with an antenna?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm almost tempted up pick up Netflix again just to watch The Crown.

[h=1]_The Crown_ Season 3's Prince Philip Revealed: See Tobias Menzies in Character[/h]

https://www.eonline.com/news/963592...ilip-revealed-see-tobias-menzies-in-character


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2018)

Watching "Jack Ryan" on Amazon Prime.  I won't say great, but intriguing enough to keep me watching for now.

"Sneaky Pete" was good

There are some really good series on Netflix

"Broadchurch" being one of the best, highly recommend this one.

"Luther" and a whole bunch of others I may list at another time.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 2, 2018)

The Sinner! I rarely commit to a series, but I loved The Sinner Season 1 and I was so happy to learn that there was a Season 2. I really like Bill Pullman as an actor and his character on The Sinner is so human, which showed so much on Season 1 and the way it ended was really touching because it was so hard and unusual for this character. Now I just wait every week for the next episode of Season 2. I just wish it wasn't a limited episode series.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 2, 2018)

Lara said:


> Ruth, you do know that these flat screen TVs these days have very poor sound quality...right?
> 
> So maybe it's not your hearing?



You are so right about that! The sound quality was so poor on both of my flat screens. I purchased external speakers for both and it is so much better!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2018)

Lara, I didn't know that about flat screens and poor sound quality. No wonder I have to put on the closed captions for nearly everything I watch!

To get back to the original question, I'm currently "binge watching" two series:  The Americans, on Amazon Prime, and Better Call Saul, on HBO.  Both are excellently done. But I'm a little disappointed so far in the 4th season of Better Call Saul. It's become very "dark" and violent, lots of shooting, etc., and seems to be mainly focused on the gang wars between the drug dealers. It's more like Breaking Bad, for which this series is a prequel.  I like it
better when it focuses on Jimmy and Kim, as the first three season did. They were funny and delightful to watch.

But I'll stick with it; maybe it will lighten up.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 4, 2018)

Bodyguard on the BBC.Brilliant


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2018)

Good to know about _The Americans, _Sunny.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2018)

Lara said:


> Ruth, you do know that these flat screen TVs these days have very poor sound quality...right?
> 
> So maybe it's not your hearing?



Invest in a good sound bar. Makes a huge difference. Tv speakers are the pits.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2018)

I got hooked on Yellowstone series. Rough language but a good watch. No cable but have a Paramount pictures app and watch on my iPad.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 4, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I got hooked on Yellowstone series. Rough language but a good watch. No cable but have a Paramount pictures app and watch on my iPad.



"Yellowstone", season 1, was Outstanding!  It was only about 4 shows in before they announced that Season 2 would be a Go.  You can watch the entire series on your computer, if you missed any episodes....but it is important to watch the episodes in order....as the storyline continues to get more complex with every show.  I'm looking forward to Season 2.

http://www.paramountnetwork.com/


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Watching "Jack Ryan" on Amazon Prime.  I won't say great, but intriguing enough to keep me watching for now.



I'm going to check that one out. I like John Krasinski. But I don't know if I will be able to see him as an action hero type after getting to know him as Jim Halpert over 9 seasons of "The Office"







AprilT said:


> "Luther" and a whole bunch of others I may list at another time.



I liked Luther a lot. Until they killed Alice. That show will not be the same without her.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 13, 2018)

Trade said:


> I'm going to check that one out. I like John Krasinski. But I don't know if I will be able to see him as an action hero type after getting to know him as Jim Halpert over 9 seasons of "The Office"
> 
> View attachment 56523
> 
> ...



Ah! But, Alice, will be returning in the new season.  Filming has already commenced.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 13, 2018)

I recently binge-watched 4 seasons of How to Get Away With Murder, starring Viola Davis.   Very intense and I got caught up in it, plus I love Viola.


----------



## Trade (Sep 15, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Ah! But, Alice, will be returning in the new season.  Filming has already commenced.



*I've heard that too, but I will believe it when I see it. I'm not going to settle for a few cameos or flashbacks. I want Alice back as a regular!
*


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 16, 2018)

We are watching series 12 of Midsommer Murders but its getting a bit too gross for us.  We also are watching Season 5 of "A Place To Call Home".


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 23, 2018)

_American Horror Story _has started a new season on _Fx_, this one called _Apocalypse.  _As with past seasons, it's pretty strong stuff but keeps you guessing with many plot twists and a disturbing if all too believable theme of nuclear annihilation.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 23, 2018)

Killing Eve is good.Watched the first eight episodes but Aunty Beeb won't put the ninth on iPlayer until it's been broadcast!! Very naughty.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 23, 2018)

*"Actors on new ‘Magnum, P.I.’ are dressed to thrill"*






The series premieres Monday, Sept 24, on CBS.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 24, 2018)

Watching "Man In The High Castle".  I want to stop watching as just too scary to fathom such a thing have happened, but, hard to turn away, plus, one never knows what the could or can't happen in the future.  Even so, makes one appreciate life as it is and the rights many of us are privileged to today.  Very interesting show to watch, so far.  I just up to episode 4.


----------



## dkay (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm an American Horror Story junkie. Watched the 1st episode of season 8 (I think) last week, and watched episode 2 last evening. I heard Jessica Lange was going to come back and of course it wouldn't be a series without Sarah Paulson and Kathy Bates. It's gruesome, dark, full of debauchery, sometimes gross, violent. I've been intrigued by horror/thrillers since I saw my first horror movie at the local theater when I was a kid.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I recently binge-watched 4 seasons of How to Get Away With Murder, starring Viola Davis.   Very intense and I got caught up in it, plus I love Viola.



I enjoyed that one, too.  I think there are some new episodes or seasons now that I haven't seen.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 28, 2018)

dkay said:


> I'm an American Horror Story junkie. Watched the 1st episode of season 8 (I think) last week, and watched episode 2 last evening. I heard Jessica Lange was going to come back and of course it wouldn't be a series without Sarah Paulson and Kathy Bates. It's gruesome, dark, full of debauchery, sometimes gross, violent. I've been intrigued by horror/thrillers since I saw my first horror movie at the local theater when I was a kid.



I'm loving how campy this season has been so far along with the call backs to previous season.


----------



## dkay (Sep 29, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> I'm loving how campy this season has been so far along with the call backs to previous season.



There are so many characters from past seasons I hope to see again. It is definitely campy for sure.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2018)

Fyrefox said:


> _American Horror Story _has started a new season on _Fx_, this one called _Apocalypse.  _As with past seasons, it's pretty strong stuff but keeps you guessing with many plot twists and a disturbing if all too believable theme of nuclear annihilation.



AHS is a series I have always been "meaning to watch" but never did.  If I understand correctly, they are all stand alone seasons, right?  I need to get into it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2018)

*We watched the first episode of Manifest. Looks interesting.  I always like the 3 Chicago shows.   One I really like on Prime is Bosch.  It has gone 4 seasons so far, just waiting on season 5.*


----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2018)

I was pleasantly surprised with* Manifest* (NBCFriday) and liked the new show that came on right after it too...*New Amsterdam* (well-written script). Was that the first episode of Manifest? I think I missed the "Premier" according to a prompt on my tv screen as to how to find it and watch it. I wasn't paying attention to the premier info but may try to find it now since I liked it. 

I don't usually watch things that scare me (Manifest did, not NewAmsterdam) but to follow-up with something good to come out of it makes it worth being scared temporarily.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2018)

Lara said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with* Manifest* (NBCFriday) and liked the new show that came on right after it too...*New Amsterdam* (well-written script). *Was that the first episode of Manifest?* I think I missed the "Premier" according to a prompt on my tv screen as to how to find it and watch it. I wasn't paying attention to the premier info but may try to find it now since I liked it.
> 
> I don't usually watch things that scare me (Manifest did, not NewAmsterdam) but to follow-up with something good to come out of it makes it worth being scared temporarily.



*Yes, that was the Pilot of Manifest..where the plane landed.    I watched New Amsterdam as well.  I may need to watch another episode or two to decide on that one.*


----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2018)

I have to admit, regarding New Amsterdam, when the young boy with ebola was spitting up blood everywhere (sry) I promptly turned it off and didn't return. I can't watch that kind of gross stuff, especially with children, even if the kid WAS a terrorist. But up until then I thought the script was well written regarding the new way of running a hospital...many innovative unconventional ideas that made sense...very humane and caring vs focusing on the bills and revenue.


----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2018)

You won't catch me watching the new Murphy Brown with a focus on politics....'nuff said.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 29, 2018)

I watched the 'pilot episode of Manifest on Mon night at 10pm,{repeat was last night}. I thought it was ok
The main reason I'm watching it,I like actor,Josh Dallas who plays 'Ben Stone' ,father who returns with 2 of his kids,Cal,young leukemia patient,Michaela,the cop who learns her boyfriend married her best friend.
Josh's previous TV role was playing'Prince Charming' on ABC fantasy show'Once Upon a Time' which ended last yr
I'll have to watch a couple more episodes to see if I'm going to stay with it 
The reboot of'Murphy Brown' was disappointing,Hillary Clinton's cameo appearance was lame The actor who plays,Avery,Murphy's adult son is the bright spot in the show. I don't like Tyne Daly,she plays the sister of Phil,who owned the bar Phil's{late,character actor,Pat Corey was wonderful in the role}The only character who was missing was 'Jim Dial" Charles Kimbrough.He'll appear in a few upcoming episodes. Sue


----------



## AprilT (Sep 29, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Watching "Man In The High Castle".  I want to stop watching as just too scary to fathom such a thing have happened, but, hard to turn away, plus, one never knows what the could or can't happen in the future.  Even so, makes one appreciate life as it is and the rights many of us are privileged to today.  Very interesting show to watch, so far.  I just up to episode 4.



Really not one person has watched this searing series?


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 29, 2018)

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, and Bosch. Max, my dog, and I, watch an episode, or two, once I come back from the trees, and cook us up some lunch.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 29, 2018)

I just started watching "Outcast" on Cinemax.   Pretty good so far, but one of those supernatural "body snatchers" type things.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 1, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Really not one person has watched this searing series?



I did watch the first season and enjoyed it but it fell off my radar. Too many shows out there to keep track of these days. I'm sure I'll get back to it sometime soon.


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Really not one person has watched this searing series?




I have. 

And I like it a lot.


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2018)

Hell on wheels and The Americans.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 8, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> I did watch the first season and enjoyed it but it fell off my radar. Too many shows out there to keep track of these days. I'm sure I'll get back to it sometime soon.





Trade said:


> I have.
> 
> 
> 
> And I like it a lot.



I have to admit, they've lost me with this months new  season #3 I enjoyed till they went too sci-fY.  I may go back to  watching, but, for now, I'm giving it a break.

I appreciate the responses from you both.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 8, 2018)

Trade said:


> Hell on wheels and The Americans.



I really enjoyed "Hell On Wheels".

I enjoyed the first season of "The Americans".  I stopped watching it a few episodes into the second season, but, still an interesting show.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Really not one person has watched this searing series?



I read it and thought the book was meh.  Is the series a lot better than the book?


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2018)

AprilT said:


> I have to admit, they've lost me with this months new  season #3 I enjoyed till they went too sci-fY.



I've only watched the first two seasons.


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2018)

Has anybody watched "Insatiable" on netflix? . 

It stirred up a lot of controversy but I loved it. 

I found it to be hilarious. 

I hope they renew it for another season.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 8, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I read it and thought the book was meh.  Is the series a lot better than the book?



I can't compare the two, I've only been watching the tv version and it started out quite fascinating, but, for me, meh is a good word to describe it as it progressed midway into the second season.  But watching the show felt a tad bit surreal with everything going on in today's political climate in the US.  Now the impossible seems more possible minus the science fiction aspects of the series.  It was just a very scary freaky look at what could have been, what could be in the USA.  

 Having said all of the above, I may tune back in sooner than not, just to see how season 3 ends.  

For now I'm watching lighter fare,  LOL.   "Iron Fist" on Netflix, I like the fight scenes most on this show.   

Next I'll watch season 2 of  "Ozark"


----------



## AprilT (Oct 8, 2018)

Trade said:


> Has anybody watched "Insatiable" on netflix? .
> 
> It stirred up a lot of controversy but I loved it.
> 
> ...



I haven't watched it but was curious about it, so many series, so little time.    I've got to finish "Iron Fist" then "Ozark".  or maybe I'll give "Insatiable" a look in between viewing these.


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2018)

AprilT said:


> I haven't watched it but was curious about it, so many series, so little time.    I've got to finish "Iron Fist" then "Ozark".  or maybe I'll give "Insatiable" a look in between viewing these.



I love Ozark! 

Ruth is my favorite character.


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2018)

AprilT said:


> so many series, so little time.



I know. A lot of people my age prefer the old shows from back in the day, but I think the new ones are better. With some exceptions of course.


----------



## Trade (Oct 9, 2018)

Halt and Catch Fire is another good one on netflix.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2018)

I watched Wire in the Blood on Acorn TV and absolutely loved it!  The very first episode was very gross and a bit much -- if you don't like it just jump over it to episode 2 -- but the rest of the ones were really good.  Seasons 1 and 2 are on now, and Season 3 is coming this month.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 10, 2018)

I just watched the season finale of Better Call Saul last night and am looking forward to the next season already. I know some people have hesitated to watch because they found Breaking Bad too intense but this show doesn't have the violence that Breaking Bad had. It can get a little heavy at times but it's very well done.


----------



## raybar (Oct 10, 2018)

_Doctor Who_, broadcast here on BBC America_,_ just started it's eleventh season (not counting the "classic" series that ran from 1963 to 1989) starring Jodie Whittaker as the first female Doctor. 

You might say that, after 12 previous Doctors over the past 55 years, it's about time they cast a woman in the leading role, but they have had many strong female characters, some of whom I found more interesting and memorable than the Doctor himself.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 14, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> I just watched the season finale of Better Call Saul last night and am looking forward to the next season already. I know some people have hesitated to watch because they found Breaking Bad too intense but this show doesn't have the violence that Breaking Bad had. It can get a little heavy at times but it's very well done.



I started watching Better call Saul, but didn't much care for it.  It was a while ago and I can't remember exactly why I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I started watching Better call Saul, but didn't much care for it.  It was a while ago and I can't remember exactly why I just couldn't get into it.



Me too. I loved Breaking Bad. And I thought the Saul character was great in that. But I just I could not get into Better Call Saul.


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2018)

"Norsemen" on Netflix.  

I had this one pegged as a cheap cheesy slapstick parody of the show Vikings, so I avoided it. 

But  then out of sheer boredom I gave it a try. It took me one or two  episodes to really get into it but I found it to be a very clever and  well acted adult dark comedy.  

I am now enjoying it immensely. 




​


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm watching The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix.   Kind of lame, but I'm bored.


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm watching The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix.   Kind of lame, but I'm bored.




When you are bored, sometimes lame is good enough.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm watching The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix.   Kind of lame, but I'm bored.



Just want to say that the "The Haunting" with Julie Harris and "The Haunting" with Lian Nesson are two different movies. The latter is totally bad and the former is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Linda (Oct 22, 2018)

I like Baskets, especially Louie Anderson playing Christine.  Is anyone else watching it?


----------



## Trade (Oct 23, 2018)

Trade said:


> "Norsemen" on Netflix.
> 
> I had this one pegged as a cheap cheesy slapstick parody of the show Vikings, so I avoided it.
> 
> ...



They killed off my favorite character!

I am not a happy camper.* :boo:*


----------



## DaveA (Oct 23, 2018)

Speaking of "Series", i think I'll start watching the "World Series" tonight!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 6, 2018)

The Animal Planet Channel has a new show which premiered  Oct 28th called'Crikey,Its The Irwins'. 
The late conservationaist,Steve Irwin had a popular show'The Crocodile HUnter' tragically died 12 years ago
This show  follows Steve's widow,Terry&their 2 kids,daughter,Bindi 20,son Robert 14 as they continue his work protecting and preserving wildlife at their family owned 750 acre Queensland Australian Zoo.Robert was 2 when his dad died,but he looks a lot like him
I'm enjoying the show seeing all the different species of animals that live at the zoo Sue


----------



## Trade (Nov 20, 2018)

The Kominsky Method. 

I't's new on Netflix. I just started watching it yesterday and I love it!

It's hilarious.


----------



## gennie (Nov 20, 2018)

Like Trade, I've watched a few of The Kominsky Method with Michael Douglas and Alan Arkin.  Very funny.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 22, 2018)

The only new show I'm still watching is 'Manifest' Mon nights 10pm on NBC


----------



## Trade (Jul 23, 2019)

I've been watching the series "Spartacus" on netflix. If you like sex and violence this is the series for you!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 23, 2019)

Has anyone mentioned "Peaky Blinders" on Netflix? It can be fairly violent, but I'm still enjoying it. But then, I just started watching.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 23, 2019)

*I have been binge watching American Pickers on the History Channel.   I enjoy seeing the things they find, and the dickering they do to aquire the stuff.*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 24, 2019)

I've been catching up on Harlots on Hulu. It's trashy at times but a fun trashy type of show. I had been watching The Handmaids Take but it has become very tough to watch. Acting and photography is amazing but the storyline is so dark, even for me. I'm l looking forward to the return of Successsion in HBO.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2019)

I've been watching the Adam Dalgliesh series on youtube; it's from the P.D. James books.  I like it.


----------



## anntaylor (Nov 12, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Just finished Midsomer Murders, all nineteen seasons. I love British crime shows. Enjoyed seeing the beautiful countryside, and the old houses.


----------



## anntaylor (Nov 12, 2019)

we also watched all of the Midsomer series, more than once. It is a splendid series and because there are so many episodes, I forgot the early ones when I went back to rematch.  However, I did find Joyce annoying


----------



## charry (Nov 12, 2019)

Ive been watching a swedish Drama , called Teachers ....Channel 4...Uk TV ...


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, where do I start?  We used to belong to "Acorn" channel which we got using our ROKU.  We watched this for 4 years.  Some of the great British series we watched was Doc Martin, George Gently & Shetlands; just to mention a few.  Now, we have "BritBox" we are following Bramwell, Ballykissangle, A Touch of Frost, Kavanagh QC & Are You Being Served plus others.  I cut the cable 16 years ago & never looked back.  Can't stand the stupid, mindless advertising.  In addition, I order DVDs from Amazon.  Right now, the series we are following are:  Gunsmoke, Death Valley Days, Rifleman, Streets of San Francisco, the original Hawaii Five-O & Walker, Texas Ranger.  The American shows are very different from the British.  The Americans tend to believe in Super Hero such as Kojak, while the British tend to show the more human side of life that you see in Jack Frost.  I love movies that show some intelligent conversation more than some silly show that shows some super hero taking on 10 bad guys & beating all of them up.  Guess, I'm talking about Walker, Texas Ranger.  Totally unbelievable.  Jack Frost conflicting his boss, eating in his car & problems with his lady friends is a lot more believable.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2019)

The Voice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't watch to much TV but I think Bluff City Law starring Jimmy Smits is the only good show that has come out of this falls new line up.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 17, 2019)

HBO's  Watchmen
Showtime's Ray Donovan


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 17, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Invest in a good sound bar. Makes a huge difference. Tv speakers are the pits.


I thought of buying one until my research showed them to be very unreliable.


----------



## gennie (Nov 17, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I thought of buying one until my research showed them to be very unreliable.


I tried one.  Not a cheapo but a good, highly rated one.  Made very little difference.  Necessity forced me to buy a new TV - went with a 48 in. LG.    It is positioned so there is an open area to the back.  The sound is much more clear if one stands in back of it.  I wonder if the engineers ever considered placing speaker where it can be better heard.  Sorry to jump thread.

I haven't watched many that warrant watching more than 1 or 2 episodes.


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 17, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't watch to much TV but I think Bluff City Law starring Jimmy Smits is the only good show that has come out of this falls new line up.



I like that one too.  

I'm also watching Magnum P.I. on CBS now in its second season.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't watch to much TV but I think Bluff City Law starring Jimmy Smits is the only good show that has come out of this falls new line up.


Hi sorry to tell you this,read a couple days ago this show has been cancelled Sue


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 18, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi sorry to tell you this,read a couple days ago this show has been cancelled Sue


It never fails. I get involved in what I think is a good show and it gets cancelled. I guess I'll enjoy it while its still on.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm glad The Crown is back, with a third season. I enjoyed the opener last night.


----------

